# About modding a citizen promaster bn0150



## Delta_G (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey, guys. I purchased a citizen promaster recently and am looking to mod it with a sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.

If any of you have attempted to mod your promaster, I'd like to read about your experiences.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko and Invicta tend to be the modding royal family so make sure that you can source the parts.


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

Also wondering if its possible to change either bezel insert or the bezel itself on a BN0150.

I believe i've seen someone using a SKX insert as its the same size but i cant find the post now.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

mrsvahn said:


> Also wondering if its possible to change either bezel insert or the bezel itself on a BN0150.
> 
> I believe i've seen someone using a SKX insert as its the same size but i cant find the post now.


I have both in front of me. I'm not sure they are exact but they are pretty darned close.


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

ctsean said:


> I have both in front of me. I'm not sure they are exact but they are pretty darned close.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/8hl7sh

Thanks, found another thread about it and SKX inserts do fit. However i am not certain if you want a flat one or one designed for domed crystals.

I remember reading something about the Citizen bezel insert being a tad bit thicker than a stock seiko insert due to it having some folded flaps or something along those lines.


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

I just checked with HurleyRoberts (https://www.hurleyrobertsservice.com) about getting a sapphire put in my BN0151, and they do say that one is available. So it is a doable thing. No idea how hard it is to find for a consumer, but at least a service center can do it.

I'm doing that and my 8180, both get used for active stuff so the little extra insurance against crystal scratches will be welcome.


----------



## Delta_G (Jul 20, 2019)

Yeah, it is possible to use an skx bezel insert on the prime as both of them share the exact same dimensions, a 38mm outer and 31.5mm inner diameter.
I don't really know about the thickness though.

I emailed a bezel insert seller and he told me that a sloped bezel would also fit as it is also 38mm outer, but he was a bit hesitant on confirming the inner diameter.


----------

